# Geneation Fear - Haunt Documentary



## stb_productions (Feb 22, 2006)

Hey All,
Some of you may have heard about this film second hand, but I wanted to let you know we are among you! Haha. In reality I Just thought I would update you on our Generation Fear Haunted House Documentary. We have been busy in the editing room trying to get some teasers out for this Halloween. We have also been busy taking on clients and carrying a full load of Halloween business. Anyway for more information on where we are on the film read this great interview:

http://blogcritics.org/archives/2006/08/16/185758.php

and be sure to check out our new Web Site recently launched!

http://www.generationfear.com

Thanks! 
David


----------

